# קרדיטים



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז נכון שלא כתבתי בפורום הרבה לפני החתונה,
אבל נעזרתי בשקט ונהנתי לקרוא ולראות שאני לא לבד.
אז אני מנצלת את כל מליון הזמן שהתפנה לי עכשיו כששברתי רגל, ומעלה קרדיטים כדי שגם אחרות יוכלו להעזר.
אני מזהירה מראש - זה ארוך וחופר.
היה חשוב לי, בנוסף למתן מלוא הקרדיטים לספקים, גם לתאר קצת את התהליך כי הוא המשמעותי בסופו של דבר.
מבטיחה לאזן את המלל בתמונות כדי שיהיה מעניין


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

ההצעה 
דיברנו על חתונה בערך כשעברנו לגור יחד, אחרי חצי שנה. אני אפילו סוג של הצעתי ללירן, אבל הוא אמר לי לחכות שהוא יעשה את זה. באותה תקופה הוא עוד למד את התואר השני ועשה קורס שנכשל בו שנה קודם ולכן ביקש שאפסיק להציק לו עד אחרי המבחנים כי הוא לחוץ גם ככה. אז עזבתי את זה וחיכיתי. ב-22.2.12, כמה ימים לפני המבחן הגדול שלו, אני נסעתי צפונה לבקר את סבתא שלי שהייתה לפני ניתוח. בדרך חזרה לירן כל הזמן התקשר ושאל איפה אני ומתי אני מגיעה והמציא איזה סיפור על זה שהלך לחבר ושאעדכן אותו שאני קרובה כדי שיוכל ללכת הביתה להכין לנו ארוחת ערב. לא חשדתי. כשנכנסתי הביתה הוא ישר התנפל עלי עם זר פרחים ורודים (הצבע האהוב עלי...) וכל הבית מלא בנרות. עדיין לא חשדתי, חשבתי שסתם רצה לפנק אותי בערב רומנטי כי ידע שאני מאוד מודאגת מהמצב של סבתא שלי. ואז הוא אמר שכתב לי מכתב והתחיל להקריא אותו. עדיין לא חשדתי, זה לא מכתב ראשון שהוא כותב לי. ואז הוא אמר – "בואי נמשיך את המסורת של הדירה הזו..." (הזוג שגר בדירה לפנינו התארס בה) וכרע ברך. פה חשדתי. מרוב בכי אפילו לא אמרתי כן. כשנרגעתי קצת אמרתי לו "ברור שכן!"
את הטבעת לירן קנה לי לבד במגנוליה, אחרי שהשבעתי אותו שהוא לא מוציא על זה הרבה כסף. לא נוח לי ללכת עם תכשיטים יקרים בטירוף ואני גם פחות אוהבת את הסגנון הקלאסי של טבעות אירוסין. הטבעת גררה שתי תגובות עיקריות שהמחישו ללירן כמה הוא הצליח – האחת, "וואו, היא כל כך מיוחדת!", והשנייה, "זה בדיוק את!!!". ואכן, אם הייתי צריכה לבחור לעצמי לא הייתי יכולה לבחור טוב יותר.

בתמונה - טבעת האירוסין המיוחדת.


----------



## moshavnikit (11/12/12)

"מה אני חשדניסט?"


----------



## Olga1986 (11/12/12)

גם לי זה עבר בראש


----------



## hillala8 (11/12/12)




----------



## המרחפת (11/12/12)

מעולה!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (11/12/12)

"ואז הזקנה התפצלה ל-2" !! 
או שזה לא קרה ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סיפור הצעה מקסים !


----------



## דע1אותי (12/12/12)

טבעת יפהפיה! 
מה משובץ בה? (סליחה על השאלה)

חינה הודית נשמע לי משהו חלומי


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

אז מי אנחנו? 
לירן (30) ומעין (27), גרים בבאר שבע עיר האורות, מהנדס ועובדת סוציאלית – כמו שכתוב בקלישאה. אנחנו יחד שנה וחצי, לפני שנה עברנו לגור יחד. הכרנו באתר הכרויות. הוא היחיד שבכלל דיברתי איתו מהאתר, ואין לי מושג כל כך אפילו למה. הגרסה הרווחת אומרת ששלחתי ללירן הודעה אחרי שהתעצבנתי שהוא לא שלח לי הודעה למרות שהסתכל עלי. אבל הצליח לי, וגם יש לי 100% הצלחה באתר, ככה שמה אכפת לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התמונה צולמה בירח דבש המוקדם שעשינו באיטליה. עשינו טרק שנקרא AV1, התמונה ממש מתחילת המסלול במקום מדהים שנקרא Lago di Braies.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

על בחירות, החלטות ושאר ירקות 
החתונה דורשת לעשות הרבה בחירות. מטבענו, לירן ואני מאוד שונים באופי – הוא מחושב ושקול ואני, לעומת זאת, פזיזה ומהירת החלטה. ראינו את הפער הזה הרבה במהלך תכנון החתונה וזה יצר תסכול בהרבה מצבים, אבל לאט לאט למדנו איך לחיות עם זה. ישבנו ובנינו תקציב והערכות, וכדי לצמצם את כמות הבחירות שנאלץ לעשות עשינו תחקיר טוב טוב באינטרנט. החלטנו שאנחנו לא מתפזרים ולא מתחילים לפגוש מיליון ספקים כי זה לא יגמר. בכל דבר חיפשנו וחקרנו ולא התפשרנו עד שמצאנו מה שמתאים לנו באינטרנט וכך יצא שכמעט תמיד הלכנו ישר לספק איתו סגרנו.






החלטה ראשונה – תאריך. בפנטזיות שלנו רצינו חתונת שישי באווירה פחות פורמלית. יצא כך שחודשיים לפנינו אחותי התארסה והם קבעו תאריך לסוף אוגוסט. ואז התחיל הבלאגן – מצד אחד, בשביל חתונת שישי כדאי מאוד שעון קיץ. מצד שני, צריך מרווח מספיק מהחתונה של אחותי. נראה שזה לא מסתדר אז חשבנו מחדש ובחנו את האפשרויות לאור העובדה שאני לא רציתי חתונת חורף כי אני שונאת גשם ומה יקרה אם ירד לי גשם ביום של החתונה?! אז מה עושים? מתחתנים בנובמבר. בחרנו גם תאריך שיהיה יפה ובעל קריצה לתאריך ההצעה – 1.11.12. מראש בחרנו יום חמישי כי ידענו שיש לנו אורחים שמגיעים משני קצוות הארץ.






החלטה שנייה – מיקום. אני במקור מישוב בצפון ולירן מהפריפריה הדרומית. כך גם המשפחות שלנו מתפרשות מהצפון הרחוק ועד הדרום הרחוק. ישבנו וחשבנו וטיכסנו עצה עם ההורים והגענו למסקנה שלהביא צד אחד לקצה השני של המדינה זה יהיה קצת חבל, ועדיף ששני הצדדים יפגשו באמצע. כך מיקדנו את החיפוש באזור המרכז. אבל, וזה אבל גדול, לבחירה הזו יש מחיר – עלות המנות תהיה גבוהה יותר. התבאסנו קצת, ללירן לקח יותר זמן לעכל את זה ממני, שבזכות הפורום הייתי ממש בקיאה בענייני חתונות, ובסוף הסכמנו לשלם את המחיר.
בתחילה חשבנו שנעמיד הסעות גם מהצפון וגם מהדרום. לאחר שחילקנו את ההזמנות ועברנו שוב על רשימת המוזמנים הבנו שבעצם לרוב האנשים יש את היכולת להגיע בכוחות עצמם ורובם כנראה גם יעדיפו זאת ולכן הסעה זה מיותר. בסוף יצאה הסעה אחת קטנה מהצפון שיועדה לאנשים זקנים שבאמת לא הייתה להם אופציה אחרת.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

חינה 
לירן מגיע ממשפחה הודית ופעם, כשהיה קטן, ביקש מאימו לראות אותה בסארי. זו, מצידה, הבטיחה לו שזה יקרה כשיתחתן. אז לא הייתה לנו ברירה אלא לעשות חינה כדי שלירן יוכל להגשים את חלומו. החינה הייתה ה-פרויקט של אמא שלו ומדהים היה לראות את ההתגייסות של כל המשפחה לטובת העניין. 
את האירוע רצינו לערוך בגינה של ההורים שלי, אך רצה הגורל והתחוללה סערה בצפון באותו הסופ"ש ולכן העתקנו אותו למועדון של היישוב בו הורי מתגוררים. האירוע התרחש שבוע לפני החתונה וכלל ארוחה חלבית עם נגיעות אוכל הודי, תכנית אמנותית (מכיוון שאסרנו על אחת כזו בזמן החתונה) ואת טקס החינה.
דודים של לירן השיגו לנו טיקות, סארי וג'אבות (הלבוש של הגברים) ותכשיטים מסורתיים ועזרו בהבנה של הטקס והמנהגים. בת דודה של לירן, נערה בת 15, הכינה לנו עוגה מופלאה. הבאנו את הצלמת נועם ורשבסקי שתצלם והיינו מאוד מרוצים. היה צבעוני, מרהיב, שמח ומיוחד. ההורים שלי, אשכנזים טובים, מעולם לא דמיינו שהם יערכו שתי חינות לשתי הבנות שלהם בתוך חודשיים. ועוד חינה הודית... אין ספק בכלל שעבור שתי המשפחות זו הייתה חוויה מעניינת וייחודית. ולבסוף, האירוע הזה בהחלט פתח את ההתרגשות לקראת החתונה...


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

העוגה המופלאה 
מזכירה שנערה בת 15 הכינה לנו את העוגה המהממת הזו!
וכדאי להוסיף חטא על פשע - היא הייתה כל כך טעימה!!!


----------



## Olga1986 (11/12/12)

ואו. נראה מקצועי לגמרי. הפרחים גם מבצק סוכר?


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

כן. עבודת נמלים ממש. ללא ספק, הילדה מוכשרת.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

מסיבת רווקים/רווקות 
לירן לא כל כך רצה מסיבת רווקים, ובסוף הסכים לסופ"ש בכנרת עם אחיו ובן דוד קרוב. הגשם קצת שיבש להם את התוכניות והם בסוף סתם בילו יחד והכינו קפה במחבת (סיפור ארוך... אל תשאלו!). החברות שלי, לעומת זאת, התעסקו במסיבת הרווקות שלי מאז הודעת האירוסין. ביקשתי מהן שלא יעלה יותר מדי כסף ושלא יביאו דברים מביכים מדי עבור המשתתפות אז הן השקיעו וחיפשו את כל הדרכים היצירתיות בהן יוכלו להשקות אותי ולהביך אותי בחצי חינם. היה כיף ממש ומצחיק ואני אוהבת אותן מאוד על כך! כדי להמחיש את אהבתי ולהודות להן הבאתי לכל אחת מתנה. החברות שלי צוחקות עלי שמאז שהכרתי את לירן נהייתי סבתא (מה שקצת נכון...), ולכן לכל אחת הכנתי כלי עם חליטת תה וכלי שבו שמים את החליטה בכוס, בכדי שיהיה להן במה לכבד כשהסבתא תגיע לביקור.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

ענייני דת - רבנות, הדרכת כלה, מקווה 
את ענייני הרבנות עברנו מהר ובקלות, למרות משבר קטן של איבוד תעודת הרווקות שלי (מיד הוציאו לי אחת חדשה מבלי שהייתי צריכה אפילו להגיע לרבנות). את תיק הנישואין פתחנו ברבנות העיר בה גרים ההורים של לירן, והם היו ממש בסדר איתנו ובאו לפתוח לנו את התיק בשעות אחה"צ מכיוון שלא יכולנו להגיע לשם בשעות הבוקר (למרות שהרבנות פתוחה כל יום. בין 11 ל-12...). כמעט הכל נעשה בשלט רחוק דרך אמא של לירן ולא הייתה להם בעיה עם זה.
הקושי התחיל בהדרכת כלות. קיבלתי המלצה על מישהי. בפעם הראשונה היא הבריזה לי, למרות שיצאתי מהעבודה מוקדם. בפעם השנייה היא שכחה, למרות ששוב יצאתי מהעבודה מוקדם, אבל הגיעה לאחר שהזכרתי לה, כמעט בשעה איחור. דיברה שעתיים על דברים שלא הבנתי מה היא רוצה ואמרה שאנחנו צריכות לעשות עוד שלוש פגישות של שלוש שעות כל אחת. לבקשתי לטבול במקווה יומיים לפני החתונה במקום יום לפני היא הגיבה בצורה לא נעימה ואמרה שתצטרך לשאול את הרב ומה שהוא יחליט. חזרתי הביתה מתוסכלת ובוכה ושונאת את הרבנות. ואז בא לעזרתנו חבר של לירן שהמליץ על חברה של אשתו שהיא מדריכה כלות שמוכרת ברבנות ועושה זאת באופן פרטי. דיברתי איתה בטלפון והיא הייתה ממש נחמדה. קבענו פגישה אחת של שעה וחצי, בה דיברנו שעה ורבע על הא ודא ועוד רבע שעה על הלכות. לגבי בקשתי לטבול יומיים לפני היא הגיבה ב"אין בעיה, אפשר גם שלושה ימים אם את רוצה". היא בחורה צעירה, מקסימה, נעימה והיא עשתה לי חוויה מתקנת של ממש.
את המקווה רציתי לעשות לבד ובשקט ובלי טררם. ביררתי על המקוואות בב"ש והמליצו לי על המקווה בשכונה א'. הלכתי עם אמא, הבלניות שם היו חמודות ולא החמירו איתי בכלל. לא הייתה חוויה רוחנית גדולה, אבל סה"כ היה נחמד.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

הזמנות 
היה לי ברור שאת ההזמנות מעצבת לי חברה טובה שהיא מעצבת גרפית במקצועה. חיפשנו באינטרנט השראה ומצאנו ציור שמאוד אהבנו. במקביל, סיפרתי לאותה חברה שאמא של לירן מציירת והיא הציעה שאולי נשתמש בציור שלה להזמנה. ישר עלה לי לראש ציור שמאוד אהבתי כשהיא הראתה לי את העבודות שלה. ואכן הציור הזה היה על ההזמנה. אני בדמיון ראיתי משהו אחד, אבל חברה שלי הפתיעה אותי והפכה את זה לעוד יותר יפה ומיוחד ממה שחשבתי שיכול להיות. מאוד אהבנו את התוצאה הסופית וקיבלנו תגובות אוהדות. את ההזמנות הדפסנו ב"דהן-דיגיטל" בבאר שבע, שם גם קנינו את המעטפות (מהאולם קיבלנו רק מפות הגעה). סה"כ הם היו בסדר גמור. הייתה לנו בעיה אחת קטנה – הצבע של ההזמנות לא היה לגמרי דומה לצבע של הדפסת הניסיון שעשינו. דודו, שמולו עבדנו, הסביר לנו שזה קשור לטמפרטורה וכמות דיו במדפסת ושאי אפשר באמת לשלוט בזה. הוא הציע שאם אנחנו רוצים לשנות אז הם יבואו לקראתנו וידפיסו לנו חצי מההזמנות על חשבונם. בסוף ויתרנו על זה כי לא הייתה לכך חשיבות גדולה מדי בעינינו וחבל על הכסף.

בתמונה - הצד הקדמי.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

וצד אחורי


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

מקום התארגנות – הפינה של מיכל. 
מצד אחד, נורא רציתי להתארגן בבית שלנו. מצד שני, לא רציתי  לעשות נסיעות ארוכות ולהיתקע בפקקים ביום של החתונה. בנוסף, היה חשוב לנו לישון יחד בלילה שלפני ולהיות יחד בהתארגנות. כמו שאמרתי לאמא שלי שתמהה על ההחלטה הזו – אני לא צריכה לידי אף אחד ביום הזה חוץ מאת לירן, הוא היחיד שמרגיע אותי. אז חיפשנו מקום ביתי ונעים להתארגן בו שקרוב לאולם. כך הגענו לפינה של מיכל במזכרת בתיה. המקום מקסים, בעל עיצוב מאוד מיוחד. עבורי הייתה גם משמעות מיוחדת לכך שהתארגנו במזכרת בתיה כיוון שסבא של סבא שלי היה ממקימי המקום. הגענו לפינה של מיכל ביום רביעי ובילינו ערב שקט יחד, בדיוק מה שהייתי צריכה לפני החתונה. ביום חמישי, בזמן שאכלנו את ארוחת הבוקר הטעימה, הפכו לנו את החדר לחדר כלולות. כלומר, שמו כילה על המיטה, קישטו בפרחים ונתנו לנו בקבוק יין ומתנה. בדיעבד, למרות שזה מאוד יפה ורומנטי, זה קצת מיותר. התארגנו בחדר, שהיה קצת צפוף אבל לא נורא, ובמקביל התחילו לארגן את בנות המשפחה שהצטרפו אלינו במרפסת. לאחר החתונה חזרנו לישון שם יחד עם המשפחות ובבוקר נהנו מארוחת בוקר משפחתית יחד. מיכל הייתה מקסימה, התעניינה מאוד ועזרה בכל מה שנדרש. מאוד ממליצה על המקום גם סתם בשביל חופשה.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

איפור ושיער – טל בן ארי 
רציתי מישהי שתעשה לי גם איפור וגם שיער כי לא רציתי יותר מדי אנשים סביבי ביום של החתונה. אל טל הגעתי בחיפושים באינטרנט ואהבתי את הפשטות שהעבודות שלה מציגות. היה לי חשוב להרגיש ביום של החתונה הכי אני שאפשר – בלי איפור מוגזם, בלי תסרוקת מסובכת. משהו נקי, פשוט ועם זאת יפה ומיוחד. נסעתי אליה לאיפור ניסיון בסטודיו שלה בבורגתה. היא עשתה לי איפור מלא של הפנים, כשאת הצד הראשון איפרה לפי מה שנראה לה מתאים ואת הצד השני לפי הערות ומחשבות שלי בנושא. סיפרתי לה מה חשבתי לעשות בשיער והיא הציעה ועשתה לי כמה סקיצות של תסרוקות שונות עד שבחרתי. מה שמבחינתי קבע בסופו של דבר היה השילוב בין היכולות המקצועיות של טל ובין הנעימות, החיוך וההקשבה שלה.
ביום של החתונה טל הגיעה עם החיוך והשרתה עלי רוגע ובטחון כך שלא הייתי צריכה לדאוג כלל איך אראה. ידעתי שאני בידיים טובות. והכל אכן יצא בדיוק כמו שרציתי – מאוד טבעי, מאוד אני. האיפור לא נמרח ולא ירד לא משנה כמה השתוללתי. הדבר היחיד שלא חשבתי עליו קודם ובדיעבד אולי היה כדאי זה לרשום לעצמי את צבע השפתון שקבענו ולהביא שפתון דומה שיהיה איתי במהלך כל היום. בסוף אלתרנו עם שפתון שהיה לאמא שלי וזה עבד, אבל כדאי להקדיש לזה קצת יותר מחשבה.
טל הביאה איתה את יערה כדי שתעזור בשיער ואיפור של בנות המשפחה, וכולן יצאו מהממות ומרוצות!

בתמונה - טל שוקדת על מלאכת השיער.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

ועל מלאכת האיפור...


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

והתוצאה...


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

שמלה – ואדים מרגולין 
אל ואדים הגעתי דרך הפורום, אחרי שראיתי כמה כלות עם שמלות מהממות שנקנו אצלו. הוא היה אחרון בסבב השמלות והייתי כבר מותשת לגמרי, אבל ואדים היה נעים ונינוח ולא התרגש מהעייפות שלי. אני חייבת לומר שלא הרגשתי "וואו" בפעם הראשונה שמדדתי את השמלה, אבל כשבאתי לסגור ומדדתי אותה שוב פתאום התכווצה לי הבטן. זו כנראה הייתה העייפות שהחביאה את זה בפעם הראשונה...
על ואדים יש לי רק דברים טובים לומר. הוא נעים, מקצועי, רציני מאוד בעבודתו, פתוח לשינויים, מפרגן. היו לי 6-7 מדידות, דבר שהיה קשה לאור העובדה שהגעתי במיוחד מב"ש לת"א בכל פעם, אבל ואדים היה סבלני למיליון השינויים והאיחורים שעשיתי בזמני המדידות. בצד החיובי, לי זה היה ממש טוב לראות את השמלה נבנית שלב אחרי שלב, וביחד עם ואדים להחליט על השינויים. הוא ידע להגיד מתי משהו מחמיא או לא ומתי צריך לשנות את העיצוב המקורי שלו כי הוא פחות מתאים לי. ובעיקר, נורא נהניתי לגלות שלמרות שאני ממש לא מנסה, כל פעם שאני מגיעה אליו אני מורידה במשקל (פעם אחת אפילו עד כדי כך שהוא שקל להקפיא את המדידות ולחזור אליהן כשאפסיק לרזות...). רק בשביל זה אני ממש שוקלת להמשיך להגיע אליו... 
השמלה הייתה נוחה להפליא, ממש לא הרגשתי שיש לי מחוך מחד, וממש שום דבר לא זז מאידך. קיבלתי המון מחמאות על כמה שהיא יפייפיה ובעלת נוכחות למרות, או אולי בזכות, פשטותה.
בנוסף לשמלה ואדים השאיל לי בולרו מהמם לחופה שממש נראה חלק מהשמלה, הינומה, עגילים וסיכה לשיער. בעניין הזה חשוב לי לומר שואדים עשה עבורי מעל ומעבר. שבוע לפני החתונה שלי הוא השאיל את המסרקיה שקבענו שאקבל לכלה אחרת וזו לא החזירה לו אותו. ביום המדידה האחרון שלי, יומיים לפני החתונה, ואדים יצא לחפש במיוחד עבורי מסרקייה אחרת וחזר עם סיכה מהממת ועגילים חדשים. הוא אומר שזו תופעה נפוצה – הוא משאיל תכשיטים ללא עלות ולא מקבל אותם בחזרה לאחר החתונה. ולכן אני מנצלת במה זו להתחנן בפניכן – השאילו לכן? תחזירו! זו התודה המינימלית...


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

אמא קושרת לי את השמלה


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

תכשיטים 
אז כמו שנאמר, העגילים בהשאלה מואדים מרגולין.
את הצמידים קיבלתי במתנה מההורים של לירן בחינה, הם נקנו בתכשיטי אליס בבאר שבע. לקח להם יותר זמן להכין לי אותם ממה שאמרו, אבל אני מאוד מרוצה מהתוצאה ולא מורידה אותם מהיד. 
בנוסף, היה לי מאוד חשוב להמשיך ולענוד את טבעת האירוסין וטבעת נוספת שעוברת אצלנו במשפחה (אמי קיבלה מסבתי ואני ממנה).


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

נעליים – ויאנדריי 
עוד לפני שהייתה שמלה כבר בחרתי נעליים. היה ברור לי שאני לא הולכת עם נעליים לבנות, זה לא יפה בעיניי ולא שימושי לאחר כך. במקרה היה לי זמן בסבב השמלות אז נכנסתי לויאנדריי והתאהבתי. כזכור, ורוד הוא הצבע האהוב עלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. הן היו נוחות מאוד ונשארו עלי חלק גדול מהערב, וג'ימי הבטיח שיצבע לי אותן לאחר החתונה. עכשיו אני רק צריכה למצוא זמן להגיע אליו...
גם את הנעליים להחלפה קניתי בויאנדריי. הן היו במבצע וללא ספק ישמשו אותי עוד הרבה. גם הן היו נוחות מאוד, אבל כצפוי, בשלב מסוים גם הן נותרו לבד בצד...


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

זר 
נורא התלבטתי לגבי זר. תכלס זה לא שימושי ועולה מלא כסף. מצד שני, זה מוסיף צבע לצילומים ויפה. שבוע לפני החתונה החלטתי שיאללה, אני הולכת על זה. בהתחלה בדקתי בחנות פרחים בבאר שבע. חשבתי לא לומר שזה זר כלה ולעטוף אותו אח"כ לבד באיזה בד. אבל אז הבנתי שאני לא הטיפוס היצירתי וזה סתם יצא לא יפה ואם כבר אז כבר. בהתייעצות עם מיכל מהפינה של מיכל היא המליצה לי על חנות הפרחים ירח מלא ברחובות. חמדה הייתה אדיבה מאוד והבינה בטלפון בדיוק את רצונותיי. לירן אסף את הזר ביום החתונה ואפילו הביא לי ורד ביחד איתו . בפועל, הזר שימש רק בצילומים. כשהגענו לאולם הנחתי אותו בחדר חתנכלה ושכחתי אותו שם. לא נורא, לא חסר לי.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

בגדי חתן 
לירן בחור רזה, גבוה ובעל כתפיים רחבות יחסית. או בקיצור – חתיך. אך בכל בגדי החורף יש לו בעיה – תמיד השרוולים קצת קצרים מדי... וכך היה גם בחליפות. הלכנו לחנות של בוגרט והמוכרת שם הייתה הגונה מאוד ושלחה אותנו ישירות לזארה, שם נוכל למצוא חליפות המותאמות בדיוק למבנה גופו. ואכן שם נמצאה החליפה המתאימה, כולל חולצה. בשלב כלשהו הייתה התלבטות אולי להחליף לחולצה סגולה, אבל לא ממש מצאנו משהו שיתאים. הסיפור המורכב יותר היה למצוא עניבה. אני חושבת שחיפשנו בכל חנות בגדי גברים שבנמצא. בסוף קנינו שתי עניבות, האחת מסמי את מאיר והשנייה מהמשביר, וביום החתונה לירן בחר את זו מהמשביר. הפלוס היחיד מכל סיבוב העניבות המתיש הזה היה שלמדתי לקשור עניבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את הנעליים של לירן קנינו בטבע נאות. לפני המון זמן היינו באילת ואני קניתי כפכפים בטבע נאות. במקרה באותו סופ"ש היה מבצע וקיבלתי שובר הנחה לקניית נעלי גברים. קפצנו על המציאה ולירן התחדש בנעליים יפות, נוחות ואלגנטיות.


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

המפגש 
למרות שהתארגנו יחד, לפני שאמא הלבישה אותי אז שלחו את לירן לחדר אחר להתארגן,
ואח"כ נפגשנו שוב כשאנחנו יפים ומתרגשים בפתח המלון לעיניהן הצופות של המשפחות היקרות שלנו.


----------



## Taltalon269 (11/12/12)

החלמה מהירה 
ותודה על המילים החמות, העונג היה כולו שלי


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

צלמים – שחר לבני SIL 
כשאני באה לכתוב על שחר ישר עולה לי חיוך. איזה צלם נהדר!
אל שחר הגענו דרך ידיד שלי. התלהבנו ממש מהצילומים שלו – יש לו עין ייחודית. הוא הופך כל דבר בנאלי למשהו מיוחד. וחוץ מזה, הוא משוגע, ואני אוהבת אנשים משוגעים.
שחר וחיים, צלם הוידאו, הגיעו מוקדם ביום החתונה וישר התחילו עם השטויות. מהרגע שהם הגיעו לא הפסקתי לצחוק. האנרגיות שלהם, הדינמיקה המופלאה, השגעון, והפלוס – חיים שקשר את העניבות לכל הגברים המשפחה. זה פשוט היה כל מה שהייתי צריכה ויותר. התלבטנו בתחילה האם צריך צילום וידאו כבר מההתארגנות. עכשיו אני יודעת בודאות את התשובה – כן. זה מוסיף, זה יפה, וזה עוד צלם שמצחיק אותך.
יצאנו קצת באיחור לצילומים המקדימים ובכל זאת עשינו כל כך הרבה. התחלנו במזכרת בתיה היפייפיה, אך שחר לא נכנע לקיטש שהמקום מציע והביא את הייחודיות שלו לידי ביטוי כבר שם. המשכנו בכרם שנמצא ליד ואז שחר החליט להפוך מבנה של חממה ללוקיישן צילום. הוא טיפס לגובה והשתטח על הקרקע ועשה סלטות באוויר והכל כדי שיצאו לנו תמונות יפות ומיוחדות. פשוט לא הפסקנו להנות ולעשות שטויות, המשך נהדר לבוקר ההתארגנות. גם החושך לא הרתיע את שחר, והמשכנו עם הצילומים המקדימים עד השעה 18:15!!! תקראו לי משוחדת, אבל אני חושבת שהצילומים האלה בחושך הם הכי מיוחדים שיצאו לנו.
באולם הצטרפה אלינו סיון, שכמה שהיא קטנה ככה יש לה אנרגיות. לא הפסיקה לזוז ולצלם ולהצחיק. שחר, סיון וחיים יחד לא הפסיקו לתפוס אותנו בכל פוזה הזויה שאפשר. אני מסתכלת שוב ושוב על כל מיליון התמונות שיצאו לנו ולא יודעת איך לבחור לאלבום...


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

מקדימים במזכרת בתיה


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

ובכרם ליד


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)




----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)




----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)




----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)




----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/12/12)

התמונות מאוד יפות ומיוחדות!!!


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

ומקדימים בחממה


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)




----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)

וקצת מהמסגד ביבנה


----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)




----------



## קופיפיץ (11/12/12)




----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

ממשיכה את הקרדיטים מבית חולים.... 
אין הרבה תגובות, אבל אני מקווה שזה כן עוזר...


----------



## ronitvas (14/12/12)

בוודאי שעוזר 
לא הבנתי לאן נעלמת! 
מקווה שהכל טוב.... 
מאוד נהנית עד כה


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

אולם - מעגלים 
לאחר שירדנו מהאופציה של חתונת שישי קיווינו למצוא אולם שיאפשר לנו ליצור את האווירה הבלתי פורמלית גם בחתונת ערב רגילה. אנחנו תפסנו את החתונה כאירוע חברתי ולא כמסיבת ריקודים בלבד, ולכן היה חשוב לנו שאנשים יוכלו לשבת ולהיפגש ולדבר ולהנות גם אם הם לא רוקדים. החיפוש באינטרנט העלה רשימה סופית של 5 מקומות, חלקם פורמליים יותר וחלקם פחות. קבענו ללכת לראות שניים בתור התחלה באחת הפעמים שהזדמן לנו לקחת יום חופש משותף. הראשון אליו הגענו היה מעגלים ביבנה. קיבל אותנו שלומי, בעל האולם, הסתובב איתנו והסביר לנו וענה על כל השאלות והחששות. לפני שנכנסנו למשרדו של שלומי כדי לדבר על הפרטים הטכניים הודעתי ללירן שאפשר ללכת לראות מקומות אחרים אבל זה לא באמת משנה, גם אם מעגלים דורשים מיליון דולר שם אנחנו מתחתנים. האולם כל כך יפה ומיוחד שהיה שווה בעיני כל מחיר, ובנוסף – הקונספט המיוחד שלו מאפשר את האווירה הבלתי פורמלית שכל כך חיפשנו. לירן התלהב גם הוא מהמקום אך התלבט קצת לגבי המחיר. שלומי בא לקראתנו, הוריד לנו קצת את המחיר ואף הוריד את המינימום אורחים הנהוג בימי חמישי מ-400 ל-350. ראוי לציין כי המקום לא משנה את המחיר לפי ימות השבוע כמו רוב המקומות, וכי המחיר כולל הכל הכל ואין הפתעות נוספות בדרך.
אז מעגלים. וואו, כבר חפרתי ממש ויש לי עדיין כל כך הרבה דברים לומר. ראשית, קצת על הקונספט: האולם בנוי ממעגלי ישיבה בסגנונות שונים, במקום השולחנות הגדולים המסורתיים, דבר אשר מאפשר יותר נינוחות ותנועה ואינו מחייב את האורח למקום אחד. האוכל כולו מוגש בטאפאסים לאורך כל הערב, מה שפותר את הבעיה שאנשים מפחדים לקום מהשולחן כדי שלא יפסידו חלילה את הארוחה עליה שילמו במיטב כספם במתנה.
הקשר עם מעגלים היה קל ונעים. בתחילה מול שלומי, אח"כ מול פלג. תמיד נענו לבקשותינו, התייחסו לחששות ועזרו בכל מה שהיה אפשר. גם במהלך האירוע – פלג עזר וכיוון והוביל, למרות שבכלל לא היה אמור להיות באותו הערב, ואת מקומו לאחר שהלך תפס איתמר שהמשיך לנצח על הכל נאמנה.
עד היום, חודש וקצת אחרי, אנחנו לא מפסיקים לקבל תגובות נלהבות על האולם. על כמה הוא מעוצב יפה, וכמה הוא מיוחד, וכמה השירות היה אדיב, והאוכל, אח האוכל, כמה הוא היה טעים!!! אני אפילו לא מצליחה לתאר את ההתלהבות וההתרגשות שאוחזות בי בזמן כתיבת הקרדיט הזה... אני כבר הצהרתי שאני חוזרת לשם לברית/ה. ועד אז, אני אלחץ לחץ פיזי מתון על חברים כדי שיתחתנו שם כי אני מתה כבר להיות שם אורחת ולהנות מהאוכל והאווירה


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

באמת מקום מקסים


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

רב – יאיר אריאלי 
בהתחלה חשבנו למצוא רב דרך צוהר, אך בין כל העיסוקים האחרים סביב החתונה דווקא הנושא הזה נשכח ולא הקדשנו לו כל כך תשומת לב... בסוף, חבר לעבודה של לירן המליץ לנו על הרב שחיתן את שתי בנותיו. את הרב יאיר אריאלי פגשנו ביום שישי בצהריים, לפני שהלך לחתן זוג. הוא הקים משרד מאולתר בגן משחקים בישוב הקרוב לאולם ושם נפגשנו. זה כבר מצא חן בעיני. ואז הוא התחיל לדבר ובכלל התאהבתי בו. הוא מצחיק וליברל ומבין ומכבד. הסביר לנו בדיוק את מהלך הטקס, שאל אותנו שאלות על עצמנו והקשיב לרצונות שלנו. עוד לפני שביקשתי, הוא שאל אם ארצה לתת ללירן טבעת במעמד החופה ואף הציע שנאמר מספר מילים זה לזו. הסביר שחשוב לו שאהיה חלק מהחתימה על הכתובה והעלה רעיון שאשבור כוס יחד עם לירן. רוב הפגישה הוא ולירן דיברו ואני בצד התמוגגתי איך הצליח לנו. עד כדי כך שויתרנו על ללכת לראות חופה שהוא עורך.
בחתונה עצמה הוא הגיע מוקדם, בירך אותנו, התעניין בשלומנו. החתימה על הכתובה הייתה באווירה קלילה ונעימה ולא הפסקנו לחייך. החופה עצמה הייתה מרגשת. הוא סיפר קצת עלינו, הוסיף סיפור עם מוסר השכל מעניין והכל זרם בקצב טוב. אני התרגשתי, אבל זו לא חוכמה. בעיני הדבר המרגש באמת זה שאורחים באו וסיפרו כמה החופה הייתה מרגשת ויפה. בסוף לא אמרנו דברים זה לזו, לירן העדיף לומר את המילים הללו לפני החופה באינטימיות ואילו אני בקושי הצלחתי לומר משפט אחד ויחיד כאשר נתתי לו את הטבעת, אז בטח שלא נאום. את הכוס לירן שבר לבד, אני פחדתי מחתונה קולומביאנית.

בתמוונה - חותמים על הכתובה


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

הכתובה 
אני אוהבת דברים מיוחדים. עם האירוסין עלה לי רעיון שאמא של לירן תצייר לנו את הכתובה בכדי שיהיה לנו משהו ייחודי ומיוחד. אמא שלו התלהבה מהרעיון והתחילה לעבוד במרץ. בכדי שהכתובה תשמר ומכיוון שאמא של לירן לא יודעת לכתוב בכתב המתאים לכתובה, שידכנו בינה לבין חברתי המעצבת הגרפית ובעבודת צוות הן הכינו את הכתובה – אמא של לירן ציירה ציורים שונים, אנחנו דאגנו לסרוק אותם, וחברה שלי עיצבה את הכל לכדי איור מתאים שהוספנו לכיתוב.
היינו צריכים לעבור דרך הרבנות כדי לאשר את הכתובה. בתחילה עשו קצת בעיות כי רצו שממש כל פסיק יהיה ממוקם כמו בכתובה שהם נותנים, אבל כאשר ראו את התוצאה הסופית התלהבו מאוד ורצו לאמץ את העיצוב לכתובה שלהם.


----------



## kiziarish (14/12/12)

איזה רעיון וביצוע מקסים! 
אנחנו מאמצים את הרעיון מיד


----------



## Olga1986 (15/12/12)

מקסים!


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

החופה 
להורים של לירן יש כל מיני כלי כסף מהממים שעוברים במשפחה.
בחרנו גביע קידוש שאמא של לירן קיבלה מאמא שלה והשתמשנו בו לקידושין.
הרב ציין זאת בחופה, והיופי האמיתי הוא שאח של לירן שמתחתן ממש בקרוב ישתמש גם הוא בגביע הקידוש בחופתו.
אחר כך אנחנו רוצים לבקש אותו מההורים של לירן בכדי להשתמש בו בקידוש יום שישי אצלנו בבית.


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

תשל"כ


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

טבעות - תכשיטי אליס 
עשינו כל כך הרבה נסיעות סביב החתונה, שלא התחשק לנו לעשות עוד אחת ולכן החלטנו לחפש טבעות בבאר שבע. שמענו תגובות טובות יותר וטובות פחות על תכשיטי אליס, ובכל זאת החלטנו לנסות בעצמנו. יש להם מבחר אדיר של טבעות. לירן בחר דיי מהר, אני התבחבשתי עם עצמי המון זמן ובסוף בחרתי שתיים להתלבטות. טסנו לחו"ל וכשחזרנו קפצנו שוב לחנות, ביקשנו לראות את מה שבחרנו. לי כבר לא הייתה התלבטות, ישר ידעתי. הטבעות היו מוכנות דיי מהר. שלי הייתה נהדרת, ללירן הם עשו משהו קצת אחר ממה שהזמנו אז שלחנו לתיקון. היא חזרה כמו שרצינו אבל אז התלבטנו לגבי הקוטר. המוכר לימד את לירן איך לשים ולהוריד אותה ככה שלא תתקע לו בפרק האצבע. המשכנו להתלבט וכל פעם שחזרנו הם היו אדיבים והסכימו לעשות שינויים אם נרצה. בסוף לירן התרגל. בסה"כ היינו מרוצים.


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

סופר-טבעת


----------



## פליסידד (14/12/12)

המון המון מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים יפים... ויש לנו טבעת נישואין זהה..רק ששלי מתכשיטי zaban


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

דיג'יי – דרור שדה אור 
דרור היה פעם מלך הפורום הזה ולכן צחק נורא כשאמרתי לו שהגעתי אליו בין היתר דרך הפורום. הדבר המדהים הוא שהיום דרור כמעט ולא מפרסם את עצמו, ובכל זאת – מצאנו אותו. וטוב שכך.
הגענו לפגישת הכרות שחשבנו שתיקח שעה. בסוף נשארנו שם שעתיים וחצי וקיבלנו ספר מתנה. על מה לא דיברנו בפגישה הזו?! כדורסל, ספרים, קצת מוזיקה... כל כך נהנינו שלא היה לנו ספק שדרור הוא אחד משלנו ושהוא ינגן בחתונה.
לירן מאוד אוהב מוזיקה ומשקיע בזה הרבה מחשבה (הוא עוד מיחידי הסגולה שקונים דיסקים...). ולכן, היה ברור שהמוזיקה תהיה פרויקט עבורנו. ישבנו הרבה זמן וחשבנו, נעזרנו בחברים והכנו רשימה ענקית של שירים ואמנים שונים שהיינו רוצים לשמוע בחתונה. דרור היה המום, אבל זרם איתנו והמשיך והרחיב את הרשימה. היה שם קצת מכל דבר, אפילו דברים שהפתיעו אותי (מסתבר שהיה לנו גנגהם סטייל בחתונה ואפילו לא שמנו לב...). הסגנון המוביל היה רוקנרול, אייטיז, ניינטיז, מוזיקה ישראלית וכו', אותו דרור תיבל במוזיקה מזרחית, מוזיקה עדכנית ויציאות חביבות.
החתונה תוכננה כך שאחרי החופה יהיו קצת ריקודים ואז הפוגה ואז נחזור לרקוד. בפועל, הרחבה הייתה מפוצצת ודרור ביקש את רשותנו להמשיך ולרקוד. אז רקדנו – מסוף החופה ועד 2 בלילה. וגם זה רק בגלל שהתעייפנו כבר. היה לי כל כך כיף לראות את הרחבה ככה – ילדים, צעירים, מבוגרים. היו קפיצות, ריקודי שורות, ריקודי "יש לנו תיש", ריקודי זוגות ועוד. איזה כיף היה!!!


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

גימיקים ושאר קשקושים 
אני מאוד אוהבת צילום ולכן כשנתקלתי ברעיון של מצלמות חד פעמיות התלהבתי נורא. קנינו בחנות צילום בקניון 40 מצלמות חד פעמיות, הדבקנו הוראות שימוש על כל אחת וחילקנו במהלך האירוע. זה היה להיט – אנשים בכל הגילאים לא הפסיקו לצלם. קיבלנו חזרה חצי מהמצלמות, אבל פיתוח התמונות לא העלה יותר מדי – רוב התמונות חשוכות ולא ברורות בגלל שלא היה פלאש אוטומטי. לא נורא. בשורה התחתונה – זה גימיק נחמד. מה שחשוב לי זה שאנשים נהנו, אפילו עד כדי כך שהם לקחו הביתה את המצלמות. תמונות יש לנו די והותר .
בנוסף למצלמות קנינו קשקושים לרחבה באחת מחנויות כפר גלעדי. בהתחלה קצת התלבטנו בעניין, לירן לא כל כך רצה ולא הבין למה אי אפשר לשמוח בלי זה, ולי זה לא היה מספיק חשוב אז החלטנו לוותר. ההורים שלי לא הבינו למה, אז אמרנו להם שאנחנו לא קונים אבל שאם איכשהו יגיעו קשקושים לאולם לא נזרוק אותם... בסוף החלטנו שנקנה בעצמנו כדי שתהיה לנו את השליטה על איזה קשקושים וכמה. אני חייבת לומר שקצת הלכתי לאיבוד בחנויות הענקיות של כפר גלעדי ובסוף אמרתי שיאללה, יהיה המחיר כמה שיהיה אני לא מסתובבת וקניתי בחנות אחת. לירן הסכים בסוף שזה באמת עשה שמח והיה שווה להביא.


----------



## קופיפיץ (14/12/12)

ולסיכום... 
חפרתי מלא, אבל מה שבעצם ניסיתי להגיד זה – איזה כיף היה!!! אנחנו כל כך מרוצים ושלמים עם כל הבחירות שלנו, וזה מה שחשוב. כשקיבלנו את התמונות אמרתי ללירן "היה מדהים! בוא נעשה את זה שוב!", וזה, מבחינתי – אומר הכל...
אך כמובן, זה לא אומר שהכל היה טוב וקל. היו משברים, היו ויכוחים, היו (המון) דעות שונות. אבל לומדים לעבוד עם זה, לומדים לגשר, לוותר. אני מרגישה שצמחנו וגדלנו מהתהליך הזה וכי הוא קירב בינינו עוד יותר, אם זה בכלל אפשרי.
הדבר החשוב שנשאר בסוף זה אנחנו. קורה לי לאחרונה הרבה שאני פשוט מסתכלת על לירן ומחייכת. אני יודעת שאני אוהבת אותו. אני יודעת שזה הכי טוב שיכול להיות. ואז אני יודעת, זה לא סתם היה ערב מדהים – זה שיקף אותנו, את הקשר שלנו, ולכן זה לא היה יכול להיות אחרת...


----------



## ronitvas (14/12/12)

מרגש וכל כך נכון 
מאחלת לכם חיים טובים ומאושרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכמובן שתרגישי טוב!!!!


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (15/12/12)

הקרדיטים פשוט מרגשים 
רואים דרך התמונות את האהבה שלכם.. היית כלה יפיפיה ואני מאחלת  לך החלמה מהירה


----------



## hillala8 (14/12/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
ותרגישי טוב!


----------

